# Is It Just Me ?



## AwayWeGo (Sep 12, 2007)

...or is everybody experiencing some kind of semi-automatic spell-checker on TUG-BBS lately ? 

Not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Just wondering. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 12, 2007)

We have no spell checker.  Must be your browser or something else installed on your system.

My Firefox has a built-in spell checker, for instance.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 12, 2007)

My Firefox doesn't have a built in spell checker.  It has a built in underliner.  It will underline in red words it *thinks* are misspelled, but it doesn't give me a  correct alternate or a guess of one.  So every time I misspell, I've got to go up to my search box, pull down the dictionary add-in, and check the word.  Unless, of course, I'm lazy.  If I'm lazy, I'll try to think of another word I *can* spell with about the same meaning.

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 12, 2007)

*FireFox, ShmyreFox.*




Makai Guy said:


> We have no spell checker.  Must be your browser or something else installed on your system.
> 
> My Firefox has a built-in spell checker, for instance.


That's got to be it.   

I let FireFox install an update today -- old version no longer supported*,* big security warning if I don't upgrade, etc.  I started noticing the semi-automatic TUG-BBS spell checker shortly after that. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> My Firefox doesn't have a built in spell checker.  It has a built in underliner.  It will underline in red words it *thinks* are misspelled, but it doesn't give me a  correct alternate or a guess of one.  So every time I misspell, I've got to go up to my search box, pull down the dictionary add-in, and check the word.  Unless, of course, I'm lazy.  If I'm lazy, I'll try to think of another word I *can* spell with about the same meaning.
> 
> Fern



Fern - mine is similar, but if I right click on the underlined word it does offer suggested changes.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I'll be!  I never thought to do that, but it works!

Fern



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Fern - mine is similar, but if I right click on the underlined word it does offer suggested changes.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 12, 2007)

Alan,

I don't use FireFox, but most auto spell checkers can be modified or turned off.  Maybe yours has that option, too.

Dave




AwayWeGo said:


> That's got to be it.
> 
> I let FireFox install an update today -- old version no longer supported*,* big security warning if I don't upgrade, etc.  I started noticing the semi-automatic TUG-BBS spell checker shortly after that.
> 
> ...


----------



## baguiogal (Sep 12, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Fern - mine is similar, but if I right click on the underlined word it does offer suggested changes.



thanks for the tip! Am learning a lot of stuff on this site!


----------

